#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Phyllite in environmental engineering  free download

## akansha gupta

Phyllite is a metamorphic rock form intermediate between slate and  schist. It consists of platy minerals that are larger than those in  slate, but still too small to be clearly discernable to the naked eye.  Similar in appearance to slate, it is distinguished from slate by a  glossy sheen compared to the dull appearance of slate. It usually  exhibits cleavage, but not with the regularity of slate. Its composition  is mainly very fine crystals of muscovite or chlorite*.*





  Similar Threads: Classification of Rocks in environmental engineering  free pdf download Status of EIA in India in environmental engineering free pdf download Acid rain in environmental engineering  free pdf download Deforestration in environmental engineering  free pdf download biodiversity in environmental engineering  free pdf download

----------

